# Memorizing edge cycles for Old Pochmann



## ooveehoo (Jun 22, 2008)

I got my first successful BLD-solve yesterday (memo around 30 minutes, execution 7min). My biggest problem before this solve was that I cant find a good way to memorize how to brake into a new cycle (my first solve had only one 7-cycle for edges). I memorize just the cycles in numbers, that correctly oriented edges are numbered from 1 to 12 and the misoriented are just memorized as if said aloud (+in the end of the cycle string the correctly pemutated misoriented edges), for example (3(UR, the the buffer piece), 7, *8*, 6), if edge number eight needs a longer setup (eight is BR, so the longer setup is d2 L'), but I cant solve it if I memorize the next cycle the same way, even though i can do it with the corners (also old Pochmann, just with the additional corner-orientation step in the beginning). How should I memorize it, or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## blah (Jun 22, 2008)

Ever tried doing it with your eyes open to find out why it won't work?

I'm not too sure what you're trying to ask but this is how you should memorize your edge cycles, I learned this in another thread when I was asking the same question (I think, I hope) about M2:

Cycle 1: Buffer A B Buffer
Cycle 2: C D E F C*
Cycle 3: G H I G*

Asterisk means that edge may be flipped. So C* and G* may or may not have to be recited aloud.

This is how you should memorize: A B C D E F C* G H I G*, and solve it in that exact order. Forget the buffer, it shouldn't exist in the string of letters you memorize.

Does this answer your question?

P/S: 7-cycle is a LUCKY solve!


----------



## tim (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, that sounds horrible .

1.) Don't memorize permutation and orientation separately, memorize permutation of stickers.
2.) Don't memorize indendent cycles, memorize targets. (That's what blah shows, but forget the asterisks!


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't really understand what you mean and don't feel like thinking because I'm on holidays but... for Old Pochmann BLD the way I memorise is somewhat roman rooms. Basically I pretend my room is a giant cube, from my own perspective, in the middle of the room I'd be inside the cube.
Then I take positions of distinct objects in my room that I could use to represent the edges. I have 2 different objects (or perspectives of objects) for each edge position and orientation of that edge position.
Thus, for example, for the DF edge my image is under the bed, whereas FD is behind the bed. BR is my calculator, and RB is my pencil case. Just memorise the cycle as if going around the room to each image. When you need to break into a new cycle, just go to one of the top edges if possible, so it is similar to going back to your buffer, and is distinct if you always do it the same way.

This is what I do, you don't have to do it if you don't like the idea. After a while the images become automatic and it is almost more like visual memo instead of images memo.


----------



## F.P. (Jun 23, 2008)

maybe that helps...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc


----------



## ooveehoo (Jun 23, 2008)

I apologize for my message being badly written(I wrote it in a hurry). I meant that I get really confused with changing the an already correctly placed piece with an incorrectly placed piece, it messes up my cycles. With eyes open I of course see how the cycle changed, and understood how it worked, but I couldn't make it work blindfolded. But I now get the idea how the route thing works, and it seems much better to memorize stickers than the pieces and their orientation(this sticker thing helps with the corners too). Thanks for the tips, this helped me a lot.


----------

